# Powerplay is a nightmare!



## RAA (Jan 12, 2008)

It's a new feature in the HD38X0 series. It uses GPU load to determine clock speeds and voltages. Only problem is some people are finding that some games don't use 100% GPU all the time and so Powerplay is putting there cards at 230Mhz or something during gaming sometimes. I've not had this problem with the games I play but it is bound to happen to me too soon enough. So I was wondering if the ATI Tool team can look into it and try to disable it or perhaps add a new GUI to at least be able to control it i.e. set downclock when GPU us 10% rather than 60% which is what I've heard it is now.  

Here's the topic I've been reading regarding this .. 

http://www.sapphiretech.com/en/forums/showthread.php?t=17423&page=1&pp=10


----------

